# is this turbo bad?



## VEEDUBB1 (May 1, 2006)

I have a k26 turbo. I did a rebuild on it. And I stil have vertical shaft play. And when I blow in the oil chamber and plug the other end I hear air escaping from both ends of the turbines. Through the c rings. Any ideas?


----------

